# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  https://classicvb.net/samples peraphs o.t....

## luca90

https://classicvb.net/samples
why i cannot download a simple project...

i click on a link but the zip file not is downloaded...

----------


## Joe Caverly

Nor can I download any .ZIP file from Karl's site.

Which one are you looking for? Maybe another member has a copy that they can make available for you.

I have the Console.zip file from https://classicvb.net/samples/Console/

Joe

----------


## luca90

> Nor can I download any .ZIP file from Karl's site.
> 
> Which one are you looking for? Maybe another member has a copy that they can make available for you.
> 
> I have the Console.zip file from https://classicvb.net/samples/Console/
> 
> Joe


 :Smilie:  :wave:

----------


## fafalone

Does web.archive.org host them?

If not let me know, I have a complete archive.

----------


## Joe Caverly

File cannot be downloaded from https://web.archive.org/web/20210329...mples/Console/ either.

Joe

----------


## wqweto

> File cannot be downloaded from https://web.archive.org/web/20210329...mples/Console/ either.


. . . which is ironic because the sample has become obsolete long before its host expired :-))

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## fafalone

Here's a copy of the samples page:

https://www.mediafire.com/file/p384a...mples.zip/file

You can open the index and browse all the pages; it's a site rip. All the zip files are included.

Warning: Some of the zips contain exes; all I can guarantee is that the files are exactly as-is from when I DLd them a few years ago, I haven't personally checked each one.

----------


## loquat

i have download all of the files.

----------


## Yakkov

> Here's a copy of the samples page:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/p384a...mples.zip/file


Thank you very much. I have been hunting for Shell32.zip of Karl Peterson for quite some time. I was searching all over the place for shell32.zip without any success. By sheer chance, I searched today for "classicvb archive" and I landed up in this thread.
I was so happy to find the shell32.zip in the zip file that you posted.

I find the links in https://classicvb.net/tools/ are also broken. Would you please share the complete website rip of classicvb.net ?

Also, if you happen to have full website rips of such defunct VB websites, kindly start a thread exclusively for that and post the download links, please. 

It would be of immense help for people like me who are rediscovering the classic VB.

Thanks in advance.
Regards,

----------


## jpbro

@Yakkov,

It looks like the classicvb.net files are still there, but the backend system that changes the clicked linked URL to the correct file URL is broken.

For example, if you go to the _CCRP High-Performance Timer Library_ page here:  https://classicvb.net/tools/ccrpTmr/ and click the  _Download ccrpTmr6.zip_ link, it will take you to this URL: _https://classicvb.net/tools/snatch.asp?id=ccrpTmr6_ and you will see the following error message:



```
ccrpTmr6
/tools/_files/ccrpTmr6

Err.Number = 429
Err.Description = ActiveX component can't create object
Err.Source = Microsoft VBScript runtime error
```

The clue for the correct URL is on the second line. If you remove the _snatch.asp?id=<whateverid>_ portion and add __files/<whateverid.zip>_ to the end and press the Enter key, you will be able to download the file. So using the CCRPHPT example again, the correct URL becomes: https://classicvb.net/tools/_files/ccrpTmr6.zip

----------


## Yakkov

> @Yakkov,
> 
> It looks like the classicvb.net files are still there, but the backend system that changes the clicked linked URL to the correct file URL is broken.
> ...
> https://classicvb.net/tools/_files/ccrpTmr6.zip


Oh wow,
Yes! It works!
Thank you very much for figuring it out.

Regards

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Useful.

If you wanted to download the appIcon.zip from the samples, what would the URL be then?

----------


## jpbro

> If you wanted to download the appIcon.zip from the samples, what would the URL be then?


Sadly I couldn't figure that out. Looks like the trick only worked for the "tools" folder. I tried some guesses for the "samples" folder, but none of them worked.

----------


## yokesee

try this

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

> try this


Yes, that was the right one. How did you get that? Was it in one in your collection already downloaded or did you find a sneaky way to access Karl's samples?

I wanted to see if he had some special way of dynamically loading an icon at runtime that would preserve the quality of a 16x16 icon with certain colour depths. Unfortunately, it doesn't, it just does a me.icon = imageBox.picture and when it runs as an .exe the icon quality is degraded significantly.

Oh well.

----------


## Eduardo-

I have the whole site downloaded...

----------


## yokesee

I have a backup of the site, it is not complete but it is fine.
and he also had many examples.
a greeting

----------


## VanGoghGaming

> Here's a copy of the samples page:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/p384a...mples.zip/file
> 
> You can open the index and browse all the pages; it's a site rip. All the zip files are included.
> 
> Warning: Some of the zips contain exes; all I can guarantee is that the files are exactly as-is from when I DLd them a few years ago, I haven't personally checked each one.


Unfortunately this mediafire link is no longer available. Would you mind reuploading it so I could grab a copy please?

----------


## fafalone

https://www.mediafire.com/file/0fsu6...mples.zip/file

----------


## VanGoghGaming

Awesome sauce, cheers mate!  :big yellow: 

I remember using the "CCRP High-Performance Timer Library" for my college diploma project back in the day. Timers with true 1ms resolution were a big thing in Windows 98 when the regular VB Timer control couldn't do better than 55ms!

----------

